# 58 Hornet Hitting The Ceiling



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2014)

With 64 bids and time left this may hit a record. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-SCHWIN...=100011&prg=10283&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=321503036255


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2014)

*'39 Excelsior*

I want to know what his secret is! Here's another one of his that I think is over the money considering its got a glass tank, wrong seat, etc... V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-SCHWIN...05&prg=10283&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121416708200&rt=nc


----------



## stoney (Aug 31, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I want to know what his secret is! Here's another one of his that I think is over the money considering its got a glass tank, wrong seat, etc... V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-SCHWIN...05&prg=10283&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121416708200&rt=nc




I would like to know his secret also. As I have stated before, I watch his auctions constantly and I am amazed over and over. Maybe part of it is he starts many things at 99 cents, $9.99 and lets them run. Maybe people know it WILL sell and WANT the item and get into the bidding. There are no constant reserves, and no "no reserve" but starting at $499, $299 etc. The run the auction and they sell. Good for him. I give him credit.


----------



## stoney (Aug 31, 2014)

$1325.00-----wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well that definitely exceeded my final sell price guess! Do we have a place to post these super unbelievable whacked out sell prices?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I want to know what his secret is! Here's another one of his that I think is over the money considering its got a glass tank, wrong seat, etc... V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-SCHWIN...05&prg=10283&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121416708200&rt=nc



That thing is all fd up... wrong crank wrong seat wrong sprocket wrong tank for 39 serial number is 1940 so wrong tank in general. .rack top looks postwar. . Repop guard repop reflector wrong truss rods..wrong badge... talk about a frankinbike. .. I wouldn't be surprised if that is the wrong front fender since I don't see a hole for conduit. .. esh... if you look at his bid history on stuff there is a lot of newbie action ...people with 0 or 3 history throwing down big bux... fishy...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Adding on to this..... more wrong things.... rack legs are flat? fender braces are skinny post war type...seat binding bolt  rims ..rear hub ..rack reflector  front fender looks like it is a truss fender. Kick stand  and something is fishy about that rear fender... repop??    can't tell but looks like it has a post war tang on it.. and shouldn't it be duck tail with lower brace mount?.. wtf... don't get started on the darts... or the lack of rear fender chevron. ... and honestly the more I look at that fork and compare to the 39 and 41 style I have , something looks modified...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Pedals springer yoke bolt and rack clamp  so this is about as incorrect as you can get lol....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2014)

So the frame on that motorbike is the only original or correct part?   I'm curious as to how much it would cost to have a professional create a frankenmotobike like this? It sold for $2405 and Dan starting the bidding at 99 cents. He must have been pretty confident that he could sell it for what the paid for it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't forget the light!


----------



## bike (Sep 1, 2014)

*Schwinn*

(repop or stuck on a schwinn frame) SELLS!@!!


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2014)

i no longer buy on ebay unless i know the seller or have dealt with him b4,if its to good 2b true it prolly isnt


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I want to know what his secret is! Here's another one of his that I think is over the money considering its got a glass tank, wrong seat, etc... V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-SCHWIN...05&prg=10283&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121416708200&rt=nc




I believe he bought that at the Spring MLC swap, saw him wheeling it away and I asked what he paid, think he said $1600. I sold him a 1960 Hornet, very much like the one that he just sold, he got a few hundred more on ebay, good for him. I see him at all our local swaps too, at least he's not tearing stuff apart and selling them off piece by piece like some other semi-local jack*ss we know....

Darcie


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 1, 2014)

If you look at his completed listings a lot of his bikes go for normal prices but he does seem to pretty much sell them all.  Now where did I leave that 70 Charger grille??? lol


----------



## 6krates (Sep 3, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I believe he bought that at the Spring MLC swap, saw him wheeling it away and I asked what he paid, think he said $1600. I sold him a 1960 Hornet, very much like the one that he just sold, he got a few hundred more on ebay, good for him. I see him at all our local swaps too, at least he's not tearing stuff apart and selling them off piece by piece like some other semi-local jack*ss we know....
> 
> Darcie




Thanks Darcie! Always good to see you. I love the hobby and doing what I can to get this stuff to others that love it as well. This is a ton of work but I truly enjoy it. People will talk all the time but thats just the way the world is! I rarely part bikes out unless there is good reason. I always tell people these bikes survied 70+ years, to me, its a crime to piece out a bike just to make some extra cash. I love keeping them together! Thanks to all for the good (and the flack... life goes on!) Back to work for me!!!!! Dan

btw, its a ton of fun when I hit a home run but nobody every talks on here about when I give something away!  Happy biking everyone!


----------



## krateman (Sep 3, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> I believe he bought that at the Spring MLC swap, saw him wheeling it away and I asked what he paid, think he said $1600. I sold him a 1960 Hornet, very much like the one that he just sold, he got a few hundred more on ebay, good for him. I see him at all our local swaps too, at least he's not tearing stuff apart and selling them off piece by piece like some other semi-local jack*ss we know....
> 
> Darcie




I think I know who you are talking about. He takes certain Schwinns apart and re-sells the parts. I told him to go get a real job and leave the original bikes alone. People like him don't care, they only see $. Sorry to get off topic. Well, it sort of is on topic. This guy who is the subject of this thread, is selling frankenbikes at high prices to newbies that need to be warned before they over-pay and I mean OVER-PAY!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2014)

krateman said:


> This guy who is the subject of this thread, is selling frankenbikes at high prices to newbies that need to be warned before they over-pay and I mean OVER-PAY!




I say live and let live. Dan described the bike so if someone wants to buy it, let the wheel spin. I only care about what I pay for an item, and could care less what Joe Blow pays for something. 

By the way, that seller (shadow27) just posted above your post.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 4, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I only care about what I pay for an item, and could care less what Joe Blow pays for something.




I care because it sets a pricing precedent. 

If you think about it, with N number of bike collectors on this forum the prices could be controlled ( to a small extent ) if we all agreed on a system of allocation. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> I say live and let live. Dan described the bike so if someone wants to buy it, let the wheel spin. I only care about what I pay for an item, and could care less what Joe Blow pays for something.
> 
> By the way, that seller (shadow27) just posted above your post.



Until it drives the price up on crap... then you will care... this pile was parted together.  The description was very walking that fine line of i dunno could be original parts.. I read it 4 times.. In 5 minutes of looking at the pics I listed off a laundry list of wrong.. this is one of those rare instances that the complete bike would actually bring more money together then if it were parted out. Those parts are practically worthless if they had not been on a bike. In parts they wouldnt have come close. Frame would have been the big seller then the light....Seems like a good way to rid oneself of a pile of headache. Course I can't wait tell the new owner brings it to a show and it gets picked apart ruthlessly. Then once again a newbie will be burned and out of the hobby.  Awesome. ..truly awesome stuff..kudos


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 4, 2014)

*not buying it........*

I don't buy it...........word on the street regarding that sellers auction results Not Good.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I really don't think this sale is going to drive up any prices or set a precedent on future bike prices. That auction started at 99 cents and the seller was very lucky to draw a couple bidders that were willing to pay more than the other bidder, so the final sell price far exceeded the value of the bike. This poop happens all the time with every imaginable item being sold on eBay. 
A few years ago I witnessed an ebay auction for a FAKE 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed. The bike was a complete fake and it sold for $1920.00. I have never seen another fake sale for that since then, and I have never seen a mint original sell for that. That sale definitely did not set any precedents or directly influence the market. 
When the C5 Corvette Z06 came out the dealers were asking/demanding a $5000.00 minimum market adjustment. That means they wanted 5 grand over sticker. To my amazement there were many (idiots) who actually did pay that extra 5 grand, and more, over the sticker price. When I picked up my new 02 Z06 I paid 5 grand under the sticker price. So if someone is willing to pay inflated prices they're more than welcome, but those few are out numbered by those who will not.


----------

